
How to Fix Quibi - paraj
https://couchpotato.substack.com/p/how-to-fix-quibi
======
phillipseamore
It's failing because of their mobile only idea. They've now added Chromecast
and Airplay support, but it might be too little, too late. Missing Roku
support leaves a huge gap (40% market share).

They sent out a questionnaire about two weeks ago asking about how the user
wants to consume their content, and a few days ago they released the
Chromecast and Airplay support (which came as no surprise to me) but that's
just a bandage solution.

I have no issues with their content, just how they want to force me into
horrible ways to consume it! Will subscribe when Roku support lands.

~~~
paraj
Great point!

Comparing directly, would you pay for Quibi in addition to your slate of
Netflix/HBO/Hulu or would you replace one? Content wise it still feels the
least compelling

~~~
phillipseamore
It would be an addition, Quibi has a way to slim offering to replace any/all
the other offerings. I liked some of their originals, and that's the only
reason. Their short form (10m) episodes are also welcomed by me, since I often
find myself needing a quick break to reset myself.

